# Cwc G10 (slightly Different Dial)



## Maseman

Hi,

Anyone come across these before? Seems like a standard CWC G10 but the CWC on the dial

is in a smaller font than usual and there's no white oval ring round it. Looks the same in every

other respect.

Any feedback greatly appreciated.

Maseman


----------



## Maseman

potz said:


> Mine is from '87 and has CWC in the same place but slightly bigger and in an oval with the circle T underneath. It is also RN but has a different country code 66*45-99*.


Hi Potz,

I have one like yours as well. I just hadn't seen one like in my pic (with the smaller CWC and no oval) before.

My old man picked up a few yesterday at an antique fair.

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## USEDMODEL

Maseman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone come across these before? Seems like a standard CWC G10 but the CWC on the dial
> 
> is in a smaller font than usual and there's no white oval ring round it. Looks the same in every
> 
> other respect.
> 
> Any feedback greatly appreciated.
> 
> Maseman


Comparing a genuine CWC with your watch, besides what you have said about the watch.

T in circle too high up dial.

Wrong hand set.

All the hour dots and batons are too big.

The crown is too big, the normal crown is only 2mm wide, your extends too far out from the watch.

Second hand should extend to the outside of the second track, yours stops at the inside of the track

Battery hatch too big

The part number is usually a lot deeper than the other numbers such as the serial number and the year is normally in a smaller font. On your watch they are all the same size and depth.

Also if you look at the back of the watch where the fixed bars go into the lugs, the flat part on each of the lugs is much smaller than a standard G10.

Is your watch a genuine G10 ................... ??????????????????

I've never seen one like it before ...........sorry Maseman


----------



## Maseman

USEDMODEL said:


> Maseman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Anyone come across these before? Seems like a standard CWC G10 but the CWC on the dial
> 
> is in a smaller font than usual and there's no white oval ring round it. Looks the same in every
> 
> other respect.
> 
> Any feedback greatly appreciated.
> 
> Maseman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing a genuine CWC with your watch, besides what you have said about the watch.
> 
> T in circle too high up dial.
> 
> Wrong hand set.
> 
> All the hour dots and batons are too big.
> 
> The crown is too big, the normal crown is only 2mm wide, your extends too far out from the watch.
> 
> Second hand should extend to the outside of the second track, yours stops at the inside of the track
> 
> Battery hatch too big
> 
> The part number is usually a lot deeper than the other numbers such as the serial number and the year is normally in a smaller font. On your watch they are all the same size and depth.
> 
> Also if you look at the back of the watch where the fixed bars go into the lugs, the flat part on each of the lugs is much smaller than a standard G10.
> 
> Is your watch a genuine G10 ................... ??????????????????
> 
> I've never seen one like it before ...........sorry Maseman
Click to expand...

Thanks Usedmodel,

Must admit, did have my suspicions but who would go to the bother of faking these ?

My dad bought a box of these at the weekend. Good news is he didn't pay that much

for them.

Maseman


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Maseman said:


> Must admit, did have my suspicions but who would go to the bother of faking these
> 
> Maseman


There have been Chinese fake Vostoks, so anything is possible


----------



## USEDMODEL

Maseman said:


> Thanks Usedmodel,
> 
> Must admit, did have my suspicions but who would go to the bother of faking these ?
> 
> My dad bought a box of these at the weekend. Good news is he didn't pay that much
> 
> for them.
> 
> Maseman


Think BOX and CHEAP may be the clue here.

If it looks too good to be true, it normally is ................. another word for FAKE.


----------



## USEDMODEL

Maseman

Put a Google search on CHRIS BALM, he sell watches, including military watches.

If you click on sold watches ...........then miltary watches and scroll down, he recently sold a CWC mechanical watch, dated 1979.

The watch has the same face and handset as yours, so maybe your is the genuine article or maybe both are not.

Glad I collect a brand of watch that nobody wants to copy.


----------



## Stan

The early WWEGS G10 were quite different from the samples most of us have, my earliest example is from 1990 and it does look different from the one posted.

The early G10s were quite a bit deeper in cross section I believe and the dial and furniture (etc) may be different from later issues too.

I know there was a change in design of the G10 quartz due to a change of movement but when it happened and what it entailed I don't know.

If Maseman's WWEGS is genuine then it is an early one and well worth having in a milwatch collection.

This is the original MoD spec for the WWEGS and might be useful:-

http://www.dstan.mod.uk/data/66/004/04000400.pdf

Foggy might have a much better idea about early versions of the G10 Quartz. To be honest, I never saw one in 1981 or there abouts so I can't say what the original version looked like.


----------



## Foggy

Hi all

Hmmm, interesting. The most worrying part for me is the country code 86. UK is 99. I am nt aware of a NATO country with code 86. That said, I think it is unlikely to be a fake. Maybe one from a batch that was incorrectly stamped ?? Who knows.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Maseman

Thanks everyone for your input, I really appreciate it









Foggy, is there anywhere to possibly source the country codes ?

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## ESL

NATO Country Codes


----------



## Maseman

ESL said:


> NATO Country Codes


Thanks George.









Maseman


----------



## devs

The front of mine looks the same... see: http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...c=14663&hl=


----------



## TimD

I'm sure the earlier CWC had that logo not the oval one. The case back and battery hatch/6 looks the same as my 82 Precista G10, I think it's legit. Just checked in ziggy's book there is an old W10 with that CWC logo.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## pg tips

still doesn't explain where country 86 is


----------



## Griff

86 is a Chinese dialing code, so I suspect the watch is a Chinese fake


----------



## Foggy

I'd like to see the movement if possible. That will be a good clue as to the authenticity of this watch. For the date, I'd expect a 7 jeweled ETA movement.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Maseman

Foggy said:


> I'd like to see the movement if possible. That will be a good clue as to the authenticity of this watch. For the date, I'd expect a 7 jeweled ETA movement.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Foggy


Foogy, I'll see what I can do. The watch is currently back at my Dads. I'll get one back and photograph the

movement. What's the best way to get the back off ? I don't have the proper tool.

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## Stan

Maseman said:


> Foggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the movement if possible. That will be a good clue as to the authenticity of this watch. For the date, I'd expect a 7 jeweled ETA movement.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Foggy
> 
> 
> 
> Foogy, I'll see what I can do. The watch is currently back at my Dads. I'll get one back and photograph the
> 
> movement. What's the best way to get the back off ? I don't have the proper tool.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Maseman
Click to expand...

The backs are on pretty tight but you might get it off with a suitable lever. Problem is you will need a press to get it back on again.









Don't slip with that chisel!


----------



## Griff

Getting the back back on a genuine one is not easy. They are VERY tight and don't forget the crystal is a curved acrylic


----------



## ah3045

Hi,

I'm new to here, I need some help about CWC G10!

I bought my CWC G10 around 1993-1994 through Silverman

The G10 I bought which has battery hatch on the caseback

and has a date windows, is just like the G10 2000 RAF, but has a battery hatch.

The serial nos marked on 3 rolls as follow

6645-99

541

7362

Can I obtain any information whether this is a real G10

and what kind of movment for this watch installed?

Someone said using TAG or ETA, pls kindly advice thanks!

Regards

ah3045


----------



## Griff

Genuine G10's have an ETA 7 jewel quartz movement which is the very same movement found in Tag quartz watches. It is a very good and accurate movement


----------



## ah3045

Thanks Griff!

One more question, the NATO serial nos on my G10, since I've been searching the NATO serial nos record, but it didn't tell my watch's production date. Can you help that? The reason I ask, my G10's serial nos seems to be different to others CWC G10

Thanks.

ah3045


----------



## murph

I see there is another couple of these strange country code versions on ebay now. One just went at Â£60 and another person selling them at Â£40. Both with the same year/serial.


----------



## lysanderxiii

The watch shown at the begining of this thread has numerous problems

1) A bogus NSN.

The first four digits of the NSN are the Stock Classification Code, which in this case should be 6645 (timekeeping instruments). There is no such SSC as 6644, it jumps from 6640 to 6645 then on to 6650.

There is no country code of 86.

2) the serial number has the year "81", but in 1981 CWC made only the thicker style case:










The dial printing has rather thich lines, the early CWCs had fine lines. This one just looks wrong.


----------



## jasonm

Welcome to the forum and thanks for the info


----------



## rhaythorne

Another nifty resource for researching this kind of thing is the Defence Logistics Information Service.

The Log Tools section is great. Try an H6 - Item Name Search for the FSC (Federal Supply Class) "6645" (as lysanderxiii pointed out, there is no 6644). This gives you a list of 49 related item names. Select the last item name (watch.wrist - 17174) and submit that. This gives you a link to the FIIG (Federal Item Identification Guide) T270, Time Measuring Instruments.

Have a play around with it. All good stuff


----------



## ianD

Hello gents,

There are 3 different CWC quarz watches and they have different dials and movements.

The watch shown in the photograph is a genuine case and dial. The movements for these early watches are obsolete and generally not worth trying to fix.

It will almost certainly have a modern replacement movement and the hands are not original.

I saw about 30 of these at a watch fair 2 weeks ago but not pay much attention to them.All had these hands

I will ask the seller whats inside them next time I go.

Hope you find this helpful.









Cheers

Ian


----------



## jasonm

> I will ask the seller whats inside them next time I go.


Thanks for the info......

Which watch fair would that be then?


----------



## nobbynobbs

Maseman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone come across these before? Seems like a standard CWC G10 but the CWC on the dial
> 
> is in a smaller font than usual and there's no white oval ring round it. Looks the same in every
> 
> other respect.
> 
> Any feedback greatly appreciated.
> 
> Maseman


Sorry mate, but this watch is almost definatey fake - the silvermans website has a page on how to spot a fake:

Cheers

Nobby


----------



## lysanderxiii

For those who are interested, the three style of case are:

Early 1980s, fitted with an ESA 536.121 no jewel quartz:










Middle to late 1980s, fitted with an ETA 255.121 seven (7) jewel quartz:










late 1980s to present, fitted with an ETA 955.121 seven (7) jewel quartz:


----------



## Griff

The terminology of "no jewel quartz movement" requires me in my twilight years of existance to seek out a quiet semi dark and silent corner to lie down in, until the desire to scream out in an uncontrollable manner wears off.

I bought, not too long ago, a Tissot quartz that I later found out had an ETA no jewel quarz movement within it. It took many weeks for the feeling of shock and dispair to wear off, and I have never felt the same about Tissot ever since.

They are an absolute shower to demean themselves in this way.

The bleeders totally ruined my day


----------



## raketakat

Griff said:


> in my twilight years of existance to seek out a quiet semi dark and silent corner to lie down in, until the desire to scream out in an uncontrollable manner wears off.












It never does "wear off" Griff  .


----------



## lysanderxiii

To be honest, given the loads on the gear-train of a quartz movement, there is no need to have jewels at all. The loads are very low and there is very little wear on the bearings or pivots.

Even then, the wear in the holes is almost irrelevant, as the amount of slop in the bearing holes can be very large before it will be noticable in the bounce of the second hand.

What I find most amusing are the three jewel movements, which only have the top pivots jeweled. The ones you see always need better wear protection, don't they.


----------



## Griff

I disagree.

My Tissot PR100 autoquartz has 17 jewels.

My Tissot retro rectangular battery quartz has 15 jewels.

Omega quartz have a 6 jewel quartz movement but it is an advanced design.

The jewels will assist in the battery lasting much longer, the accuracy being greater with less friction, and I do believe, even if others don't, that the longevity of the quartz movement will be increased. And I dont buy the concept of self lubricating plastic cogs









The main reason Tissot have more recently started to put no jewel quartz movements into watches is for cheapness. It clearly is a sad thing that they are drifting to the same standard that Avia and Rotary went to. Very very sad.

Even G10's use the excellent 7 jewel quartz movement that is found in Tags


----------



## ianD

jasonm said:


> I will ask the seller whats inside them next time I go.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info......
> 
> Which watch fair would that be then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Haydock Park the next one is 11/02/07
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian
Click to expand...


----------



## Maseman

Maseman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone come across these before? Seems like a standard CWC G10 but the CWC on the dial
> 
> is in a smaller font than usual and there's no white oval ring round it. Looks the same in every
> 
> other respect.
> 
> Any feedback greatly appreciated.
> 
> Maseman


I've confirmed that this is a fake. Unscrew the battery hatch and guess what ?

No battery there. Need to take the whole back off to replace the battery !!!

Look on the bright side - at least my old man didn't buy the whole batch !!!

Maseman


----------



## limey

No, that must be the espionage issue version. The fake battery hatch is to hold the polonium 210, or cyanide pill if you prefer.

Martin


----------



## seikology

TimD said:


> I'm sure the earlier CWC had that logo not the oval one. The case back and battery hatch/6 looks the same as my 82 Precista G10, I think it's legit. Just checked in ziggy's book there is an old W10 with that CWC logo.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tim.


i agree with tim. as far as i know, the cwc logo started out without the oval shape around it.


----------

